# What The Fur? (Montreal, 2010)



## Felinaeus (Oct 10, 2009)

*What The Fur?
Montreal, QC, Canada
June 4-5-6 2010*

http://whatthefur.ca

*Registration now open!*
 
What is What The Fur? We're the newest convention being offered to cater to your furry con-going needs! We're ever so nice and would love to have you as our gests!

*Theme*
_Pirates Vs Ninjas?_The battle has been raging since time imemmorial (_or since 2003, we're not too sure_), and now we bring you the chance to decide! Are you more in line with the likes of Blackbeard? Your muzzle scarred and a cutlass at your side? Or are you invisible, silent, and deadly? Come from the far east?​*Guests*Let me be the first to thank our two wonderful guests of honour for the inaugural year of What The Fur: Max BlackRabbit and gNAW. Both of these gentlemen have been busy in the fandom, both artists of high regard.​*Dates*After much wringing of the wrists and head-desking, we've managed to secure our dates for the first full weekend of June, the 4th to the 6th. We're sorry for the change in dates from our previously anticipated 11 to 13th, but with the Formula 1 races having been undecided until now, we could not in good standing announce a date and then have to charge you an arm and a leg just to attend. ​*Rooms and Events
*Like most conventions, we will have a Dealers' room and an Art Show for people to sell, display and show off their works. We will have a strong fursuiting track as well as an official Masquerade, a charity auction, games, panels, dances and lots of fun!
​*Hotel*We will be holding WTF at the wonderful Espresso Hotel, located in the heart of the downtown sector of Montreal. The hotel is within a few blocks of nearly all kinds of food, a short hop on the Metro (_Montreal's subway system_) from the picturesque Old Port, and 2 blocks from the historic rue Ste. Catherine, which sits over a network of underground malls called the Underground City. 

​


----------



## Cotoncandie (Oct 12, 2009)

I might be able to attend. Definitely noted this one


----------



## Shino (Oct 12, 2009)

If I can make it, I'm _definitely_ going.

Now I just need money and more vacation time...

Anybody got a winning megabucks ticket they wanna give me?


----------



## Barak (Oct 12, 2009)

If i can convince the parent I DEFINITALY GO !

One hour from here


----------



## Tony (Oct 17, 2009)

Hmm, I could attend the con as my first furry convention. Big advantage that it's only 15 minutes drive from mah home. :3


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Oct 18, 2009)

Shoudn't be there finaly, no money.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 3, 2009)

Mark me down as a possible.  I might drive down (even if it means going through Cornwall *shudder*)


----------



## Felinaeus (Jan 3, 2010)

*WTF Update: Hotel*

*The hotel is now ready for reservations!*

*What The Fur *is pleased to announce that we have secured a room rate of *$110 CDN* per night for the three nights of the convention (Friday, Saturday and Sunday). This rate applies to Single or Double occupancy rooms. Each additional person is $10 per night.
_All prices are before taxes. Please take this into consideration when booking your rooms._

 To reserve your room, call the Days Hotel directly, 514-938-4611, and be sure to mention *What The Fur *so that you can take advantage of our special room rate!

 Please do not reserve your rooms via the hotel's website, as the code for What The Fur is not available there. Please call the hotel directly if you will be staying at the Days.


Please visit our website for details at http://whatthefur.ca


----------



## Felinaeus (Feb 13, 2010)

What The Fur Progress Report 2
February, 2010

I know a lot of you have been waiting to see what we have in store for you, and I want to thank you all for your
patience. Your wait is now at an end!

*Hotel*
We are pleased to announce that the Days Hotel and Conference Centre is now taking room reservations for
What The Fur! We have secured a room rate of $110 CDN per night for the three nights of the convention
(Friday, Saturday and Sunday). This rate applies to Single or Double occupancy rooms. Each additional person
is $10 per night. There is indoor parking at the hotel, however the parking will be at an extra cost. All prices are
before taxes. Please take this into consideration when booking your rooms.

To reserve your room, call the Days Hotel directly, 1-877-468-3550 or at (514) 938-4611, and be sure to mention
What The Fur so that you can take advantage of our special room rate! The cut off date for room reservations is
May 6th, so donâ€™t delay.

*IMPORTANT*: Please do not reserve your rooms via the hotel's website, as the code for What The Fur is not
available there. Please call the hotel directly if you will be staying at the Days.

*Programming*
Weâ€™ve been working hard to make sure that you will have stuff to do and things to see while attending WTF. So
what do we have planned?

For the Fursuiters and costumers we will have both a fursuit parade and challenging games. As well, we will be
holding a Masquerade; a semi formal presentation of costumes and costumersâ€™ work that will be judged by a
guest panel. So brush out that fur, dust off those eye patches and pull out those smoke pellets! For application
to the Masquerade, forms will be made available at registration. More details are coming soon, but information
can be had by contacting the Masquerade team at masquerade@whatthefur.ca.

For those musically inclined, or at least good at hand-eye coordination, there will be the grand Rock Band
competition!

Also, on Saturday night running into the wee hours of the morning, we will be holding a dance. Effects and music
galore! If youâ€™re interested in taking a turn at the table, let us know! Weâ€™re looking for experienced DJs, and an
audition will be required. Contact dance@whatthefur.ca for details.

For those in the sponsor level of registration, we will also be providing a brunch, catered by the hotel on Sunday
morning. Spots will be limited once pre-registration closes, so to ensure you have a spot, register soon.

We will also be holding the first ever WTF Charity Auction! All proceeds of the auction will go to our selected
charity. If you have something youâ€™d like to have in the auction, be it artwork, books, objects or even services
and commissions, please let our Art Show Director know.

Lastly, to close off the convention, we will be holding a traditional Dead Dog party, so those of you still around on
Sunday night can still hang out and have some more fun.

*Dealers, Artist Alley and Art Show*

We still have space available in both the Dealers Room and the Art Show!
What exactly are these exotic things?

The Dealers Room is where artists, crafters, and merchants can sell their wares. It is a central location for
people to set up their small storefronts and display what they have and what they can do. If youâ€™re interested in
having a table, or if youâ€™re interested in more information, please visit the Dealers page on the website, or send
an email to dealers@whatthefur.ca

The Art Show is a little bit different. The What The Fur Art Show is for display and sales of art, usually originals,
as well as limited edition prints; you'll also find 3-D art such as sculpture, jewellery and other items. We also
have our Charity Auction items on which you can bid. There are still spaces available for this as well, but space
is limited. Contact the Art Show for information at artshow@whatthefur.ca.

*Volunteers*
Weâ€™re still on the lookout for people who would like to help make WTF the best convention ever! We need help
with set up and tear down of the art show and dealersâ€™ room, with watching over our Con Suite, general
gophering, and plenty of other things! If you think youâ€™d like to help out by being an official WTF Volunteer,
please either contact our volunteer director at volunteers@whatthefur.ca or use our handy web form from the
website!

*Merchandise*
We all like getting swag. Something to show youâ€™ve been to a great event. Something that says â€œHey! I was
there!â€, and to ensure we donâ€™t disappoint, we have a few things to offer you!

Official Bradley Buttons will be available at the convention. Bradley, that cute little mascot figure that you can
see eerywhere on our site, will adorn this wonderful button.

We will also be offering something a little more special. In addition to our convention T Shirts, we will be offering
a limited number of What The Fur Stitched Shirts. The breast of these button-down, long sleeve shirts will have
the WTF logo stitched onto the left breast (pictures forthcoming). These shirts will be in limited supply, so if you
want to be sure to have one, visit the website and let us know! For all of those who have already registered,
donâ€™t worry! Weâ€™ll contact you to give you the opportunity to have this beautiful shirt.

Remember that the Early Bird pre-registration will close on March 8th! On March 8th, the prices will all be raised
by $5. But from now until then, your costs for registering for What The Fur will be as listed on our main Registration Page

We look forward to seeing everyone in June!

Visit us at www.whatthefur.ca


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh, this is not dead? Cool.



Irreverent said:


> Mark me down as a possible.  I might drive down (even if it means going through Cornwall *shudder*)



Irreverent hi


----------



## funimal (Feb 17, 2010)

A pity I won't be able to attend-I love Montreal!I miss the smoked meat sandwiches,poutine,even the chicken at St. Hubert's!Plus the bande dessinee shop in St. Denis.Maybe next year...


----------



## Felinaeus (Apr 24, 2010)

*What The Fur*
June 4th, 5th and 6th 2010
Montreal,  Quebec, Canada
http://whatthefur.ca

Weâ€™re  now 6 weeks out from the convention, and weâ€™d like to bring you all up  to speed on a few items before time runs out. Weâ€™re working hard to make  sure you can enjoy your time at What The Fur. How, you might ask? Go  on. Ask! 

Oh well, Iâ€™ll tell you anyways.

Weâ€™re visiting  our local restaurants to find the best places to eat. Do you like sushi?  Pub fare? Indian? Fast food? Or do you want to try some of Montrealâ€™s  famed poutine and smoked meat? Weâ€™re mapping them all out, so the only  hard part for you will be deciding where to eat next! And to work up  your appetites, weâ€™ve got our Fursuit Parade, dancing until the wee  hours of the morning, gaming, gaming and more gaming, Rock Band  competitions, and a few extra surprises that even ninjas canâ€™t hide  from!

*In this issue:*
1)        Save on Registration now!
2)       Dealers room is filling up  fast!
3)       Hotel Status
4)       Help the animals!
5)        Art! You make it? We want it!
6)       Programming, Dances, and You!

-----

*1)        Preregistration Deadline is fast approaching!*
Anyone  who is sitting on the fence about preregistering for What The Fur should  make their decision soon! The deadline for preregistration is May 6th.  That means you have about 3 weeks to register at the rate of $35 for  Regular, or $85 for Sponsor level. To register, just visit our handy  registration page! The same deadline applies to all Dealers and Artists,  for both the Dealers room and Art Show.

As a bonus, if you  register on the website before midnight on May 6th, you will be  guaranteed to only pay $35! This means that you can pay the lower rate  at the door(with proof of your registration, of course)so long as you  submit the form before the cut-off date.

*2)       Dealers  room is filling up fast!*
With the presence of our wonderful  guests of honour Max Blackrabbit and gNAW, who could resist taking a  table in our Dealers Room? Weâ€™re now at the point where weâ€™re counting  the tables remaining and wanting to fill them up! We will have a limited  number of spots for our Artists Alley, but to make sure you always have  a spot, register for a table soon! 

*3)       Hotel  Status*
As some of you are no doubt aware, our hotel has  changed names! It was no April Foolâ€™s joke when the Days Hotel changed  names to the Espresso Hotel. Itâ€™s the same great hotel, with the same  great rates, but with a brand new name!

However, as the  convention approaches, so does the deadline for reserving your rooms  with the hotel and getting our great rate of $110 per night! The  deadline is May 6th, and even though you can potentially still reserve  rooms at the Espresso after that date, we canâ€™t promise that youâ€™ll end  up getting the lower room rate, so donâ€™t delay! 

*4)        Help us help others*
What The Fur is proud to announce that  we are partnering with the St. Lawrence Valley Natural History Ecomuseum  to be the recipient of our charity donations and auction!

The  Ecomuseum is a private, non-profit educational wildlife park located on  11.3 hectares of land on the west end of the island of Montreal in  Sainte-Anne-de-Bellevue. It is a place where you can observe and study  indigenous fauna and flora in their natural habitats. They house  everything from bears to deer, foxes to porcupines, otters to eagles.  Even coyotes and wolves! 

We invite you to learn a little more  about the Ecomuseum by visitng their website at http://www.ecomuseum.ca,  and if you have the time when visiting Montreal for What The Fur, stop  by and visit them!

*5)       Art! You make it? We want it!*
Weâ€™re  still taking submissions for our Conbook cover contest! The contest  rules are posted on the website, and the contest closes at midnight on  May 15th.

Want your artwork to be seen by others, year round?  What The Fur is still on the lookout for artwork for our Calendar  Project! Thatâ€™s right, your artwork can grace the walls of bedrooms,  cubicles and kitchens the world over! We only ask the following: 

Â·          That the pieces fit the convention's theme: Pirates vs Ninjas.
Â·          All artwork should be 8.5x11 (slightly smaller is acceptable).  Colour or greyscale. Should be furry as well.
Â·         All we need  is a high quality scan of the artwork.

You will have the undying  love of the convention organizers and attendees alike! If interested,  please send an email to info@whatthefur.ca

*6)        Programming, Dances and you!*
We want to make this the best  event you have ever attended! To that end, weâ€™re still looking for ideas  and hosts for panels and workshops. We need all you talented,  knowledgeable furs to run panels, classes, and discussion groups at WTF.  So if you have an area of interest or expertise, or just something  youâ€™d like to see, let us know! Subjects like art, fursuiting, cosplay,  fandom, and hobbies are needed, as well as anything else you might be  interested in. English or French, or better yet, Bilingual panels are  more than welcome! Drop us a line on the programming page on our  website, or visit the forums and pitch your idea to everyone!

Weâ€™re  also still on the hunt for those of you who are musically inclined! We  need a few good DJs for our dance, and we want you to fill the gaps!  Send an email to dance@whatthefur.ca  if you think you have the musical skills to keep everyone entertained  for a set!


----------

